# Apache



## Kosh (23. Juni 2002)

Ich würde gern ein virtualhost bei mir einrichten um meine PHP-Programme zu testen, da ich aber nur einen Rechner habe, muss ich mit Apache einen localost basteln, das hat ja funktioniert, aber wo in der http.conf erstelle ich ein Alias für den virtualhost?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Juni 2002)

So ziemlich am Ende jeder httpd.conf stehen Beispieleinträge für VirtualHosts.
Wie man sie genau konfiguriert findest Du unter: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/index.html


----------

